# Pittsburgh, USA: a city rich in architecture and urban texture



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

Pittsburgh is a city located in the Appalachian region of the Northeast U.S. It is a city of 320,000 and a metropolitan area of 2.4 million. Located at the Forks of the Ohio River, Pittsburgh was a strategic location during the French and Indian War of the 1750s. The British captured and destroyed Fort Duquesne, and built Fort Pitt at the site in 1758. A small village grew next to the fort at this critical confluence where the Allegheny and Monongahela Rivers formed the Ohio River. In the early 1800s, Pittsburgh grew as it produced glass, tin, iron... and finally steel... for which the city would become famous. In the late 1800s and early 1900s, Pittsburgh was one of the largest cities in the US and was an industrial powerhouse, home to 3rd largest collection of major corporations in the country (after NY and Chicago). Immigrants flocked to this hilly city from all over Europe and beyond for work... creating tight-knit ethnic neighborhoods. The de-industrialization of America affected Pittsburgh severely in the 1970s and 80s, as it lost over 100,000 jobs. Despite a weak economy and population loss, Pittsburgh managed to make itself a more livable city during this tough period. Once considered an industrial hellhole with black smoke obscuring the sky, it is now renowned as one of the country's most beautiful cities... featuring lush green hills and clean rivers full of fish. It has an extensive park system, fascinating neighborhoods, beautiful architecture, cultural institutions, world-class universities, a thriving downtown and countless other amenities. It's economic prospects have improved in recent years as it's managed to transition into finance, education, high-tech, robotics, health care and other lucrative industries. Development has boomed recently throughout the city. In particular, downtown has received considerable attention, with many major mixed-use and residential projects under development. 

Experience Pittsburgh... no longer The Smoky City... it now dazzles and delights...










Pittsburgh's baseball park was completed in 2001. It's widely regarded as being one of the best ballparks in professional baseball, offering an unforgettable view.


















Due to three major rivers and extremely rugged topography, Pittsburgh is the City of Bridges. 









The hills also create interesting streetscapes... like this area in Polish Hill









Mt. Washington rises 600+ ft. from the river below, just south of downtown. It offers a breathtaking view of downtown's skyscrapers. It was named the "2nd Most Beautiful View in America" by USA Today (after some rock formation in Arizona).









The Immaculate Heart of Mary in Polish Hill is one of Pittsburgh's most distinctive churches. You can still hear a Mass in Polish here.









The Allegheny River side of Downtown. The building in the center is an 18-story apartment tower completed this year. It is the beginning of a new wave of residential development that will add several thousand units to downtown Pittsburgh in the next few years.









The neon burns on Carson St. in the city's South Side neighborhood... a historic 20 block commercial district featuring a vibrant nightlife scene, ethnic restaurants and unique shopping.









Pittsburgh's rivers provide many recreational opportunities... from fishing (ESPN's Bassmaster Classic was held here last year)... to kayaking 









Downtown has many modern skyscrapers, but is lucky to still have an impressive stock of Pre-War structures, such as these beauties on Liberty Ave.









Pittsburgh is blessed with many beautiful churches. However, some of these have lost their congregations due to demographic shifts. Pittsburghers have been quite innovative in finding new uses for these gorgeous structures, such as this nightclub.









Downtown is very dense and walkable









View of Downtown from Troy Hill. The building on the left foreground is the old Heinz ketchup factory, which is now residential lofts.









Point State Park is located at... the Point... where the rivers meet. Remnants of colonial forts are found here.


















Gateway Center... developed in the 50s...









Downtown and the rooftops of Deutschtown









Cedar Ave. presents a glorious Victorian streetscape









Beautiful early skyscrapers... the building at right finds new life as a condiminium









A stroll through Bloomfield (PGH's Little Italy) provides delicious scents of coffeeshops and Italian restaurants. 


















Lawrenceville is a large, vibrant neighborhood packed with rowhomes.









Lawrenceville's Butler St. is a long business district filled with art dealers, interior design stores, coffeeshops and neighborhood bars.









Many streets are quite steep, like this one in Polish Hill.









Residences along Mt. Washington's Grandview Ave. These lucky Pittsburghers have priceless views.









The Hill District is a struggling neighborhood in Pittsburgh. It was once one of America's great jazz neighborhoods but fell into decline thanks to misguided urban renewal efforts in the 1950s and 60s. It's a shell of its former greatness, but retains character... and hope.









Skyline on a hazy day from Mt. Washington. The cable car in the foreground is the Duquesne Incline, one of two funiculars that serve the city. They are popular with tourists.









Garfield is a neighborhood on the rebound. It has attracted many artists who have started interesting art venues in the Penn Ave. district.









The Cathedral of Learning is located in the Oakland neighborhood and is the centerpiece of the University of Pittsburgh (founded 1787). It was completed in 1936 in the neo-gothic style, and is 42 stories and 535 ft. It is the 2nd tallest educational structure in the world, after the University of Moscow. It is renowned for its 25 "Nationality Rooms", each elegantly furnished in the style of ethnic groups that settled in Pittsburgh. 









The breathtaking Heinz Chapel is adjacent to the Cathedral of Learning. 









The Iroquois Building is one of the more distinctive commercial buildings in Oakland.









Houses cling to the South Side Slopes. 









Primanti Bros. is an important part of Pittsburgh's unique local food tradition. 









The Strip District, a former warehouse/industrial zone, is a fascinating and exciting neighborhood. By day if functions as a thriving marketplace. Ethnic foods, fresh sausages and produce, seafood, biscotti, art dealers, spice dealers, booksellers all crowd together in the district as the streets are packed with shoppers. By night, the Strip District is a popular dining and nightclub destination.


















North Oakland homes









The slender Romanesque tower in center is perhaps Pittsburgh's finest piece of architecture. It is the Allegheny County Courthouse, designed in the 1880s by famed American architect HH Richardson.









The tight streets of Bloomfield from atop Herron Hill.









Elegant homes in Allegheny West


















skyline from Grandview Park









South Side businesses


















The Mexican War Streets neighborhood is filled with cozy streets



























1840s Greek Revival









North Side gradeur









elaborate porches in Manchester


















Heinz Hall, the centerpiece of downtown's Cultural District, a compact area featuring over a dozen arts venues. Heinz Hall is home to the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, one of the country's best.









The Benedum









Gulf and Koppers... two of Pittsburgh's standout art-deco towers









Lawrenceville streetscape









North Side homes


















Downtown's ice rink









Downtown obscured by an early morning winter fog from a cemetary on Spring Hill









from the West End Overlook









from Mt. Washington









South Side









Oakland from a South Side cemetary









Knoxville









The Carnegie Museum









Soldiers and Sailors Monument









Pittsburgh exhibits an "old world" charm uncommon in most American cities









Steep hills like these add to the unique flavor of the city









Skyline from Arlington









Bridging the Allegheny River









Mt. Washington rowhouses making the climb









Chatham Village









Downtown density









A walk through Pittsburgh can yield unexpected views









This beaux-arts downtown structure was one rail offices... but is now apartments (Amtrak still stops here, however). 









PPG Place, one of downtown's newer landmarks









Churches coexist with skyscrapers downtown









Buena Vista St.









Skyscrapers peaking over the hill









Stadia









Posh Shadyside homes


















Hammerschlag Hall, centerpiece of Carnegie-Mellon University, with the University of Pittsburgh's Cathedral of Learning looming in the distance









Carnegie-Mellon is one of the nation's top universities, especially renowned for its robotics program









COME VISIT!


----------



## Sielbeck (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, Pittsburgh is amazing! My step-mom used to live there, and I'll bet she misses it badly.


----------



## gothamaniac (Jun 8, 2004)

amazing images from one of the USA's most underrated city imho. one of the most unique cities in north america - unlike any other. blew me away when i visited. 

GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow! Those are truly stunning photos of a great American city. I visited there briefly about 10 years ago and would love to make a return trip. Cant wait till I have the chance.


----------



## DeMaFrost (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW, I have always been intregued with Pittsburgh. Was always very suprised that the beautiful archetechure and landscape of the city was not given the attention it deserves. I would love to check out the city someday, it looks awesome. Your pictures help do it justice too, nice work!!


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks, it makes me want to visit , i like the topography and the old skyscrapers, they are pieces of art


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

Very verrry nice! I know Pittsburgh is still known as steel city, although many factories have been shuttered. Are there still many still mills and old Industry left in the area and along the rivers. Pittsburgh has huge potential, only Cinci could compete on an equal footing in the area. Extend the T north, east past shadyside and west to the airport and add commuter rail to Butler, Washington, Latrobe and Beaver would be awsome. Keep the population stable at 2.5 million would be fine as well. Jem of a city.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Lovely pics as usual. Some of the buildings in The Mexican War Streets remind me of what parts of Birmingham UK used to look like, or would look like today if they had not been ruthlessly demolished in the 1960's.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I'd really like to visit this other great city in my state!!


----------



## Messed Up (Aug 19, 2005)

Pittsburgh is a gem of a city that I visited for 2 days in May. It has grit, beauty, character, architecture, history and soul which is sadly lacking in many American cities. I find it very hard to understand why many have turned their back on this great city which has so many assets. It is unique and one of a kind.


----------



## coq* (May 4, 2006)

Pittsburg sure looks like a nice city!


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

geoff189d said:


> Lovely pics as usual. Some of the buildings in The Mexican War Streets remind me of what parts of Birmingham UK used to look like, or would look like today if they had not been ruthlessly demolished in the 1960's.



Though Pittsburgh fared better than many of the other older US cities... there was still plenty of beautiful old neighborhoods demolished in the 60s. Much of the North Side, home to some of the most stunning residential areas, was destroyed by freeways, a failed shopping mall and low-income housing projects. Some North Side streets were torn down and replaced by 1970s suburban split-levels... a rather surreal and disgusting sight. Other areas have been damaged as well... but Pittsburgh still remains in remarkable condition compared to its peer cities (in a structural sense)... and has been improving greatly in recent years as people have rediscovered the glorious old housing stock. 





liat91 said:


> Are there still many still mills and old Industry left in the area and along the rivers.


U.S. Steel is headquartered in Pittsburgh, but operates only one blast furnace steel mill in the region, the Edgar Thomson Works a few miles up the Monongahela River in Braddock. U.S. Steel also operates a massive coke complex further upriver in Clairton (coke is one of the primary ingredients of steel). The manufacture of steel is largely a memory... and has been that way for 20+ years in the Pittsburgh region (despite what you may see on NFL broadcasts from Pittsburgh... where they still show you stock footage of blast furnaces that don't exist in PGH anymore). Pittsburgh, which is still often called "a blue-collar city"... is actually one of the least-blue collar metropolitan areas in the US. It lost over 100,000 manufacturing jobs in the 80s, as the steel industry in the US collapsed... bringing down many ancillary industries with it. Today, there is not much significant manufacturing in the region... though smaller high-tech manufacturing has increased. Most employment is in finance, health care, education, engineering, science, robotics, etc. Becoming such a white-collar city isn't a completely good thing... as I believe the lack of blue-collar opportunities has been a major factor in the lack of international immigration coming to Pittsburgh (which would offset the population loss). Pittsburgh does have the most educated population of immigrants in the US, however... many attracted by the world-class universities, hospitals and high-tech firms. 


Pittsburgh's rivers are largely devoid of the famous steel mills. Many old steel mill sites have been redeveloped into riverside parks, recreational trails, high-tech office parks, housing communities and retail destinations. Pittsburgh is a leader in brownfield redevelopment. One of the more impressive developments is the SouthSide Works, located a former steel mill site in the city's South Side neighborhood along the Monongahela River. The mill closed in the 80s and was finally razed in the early 90s. A large mixed-use development was constructed on this site, beginning a few years ago... and still undergoing development. The style of development meshes in well with the surrounding historic neighborhood... with human-scale, walkability, diverse uses, and sensitive yet modern architecture. The development features unique local and national realtors, restaurants, coffeeshops, independent movie theatre, office space and residential units. Further plans include a hotel and marina. http://www.southsideworks.com

Another impressive project is the conversion of a slag heap into a residential neighborhood in Pittsburgh's East End called Summerset at Frick Park. There has been a fantastic response to this... and there are plans for further expansion. http://www.summersetatfrickpark.com/


----------



## jeremai (Jun 13, 2005)

That's the first time I've seen pictures of Heinz Hall and the Benedum. Can't believe I missed those beauties! I'll be back one day though. Pittsburgh is one of my favorite cities in the world.


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

This post completely changed my mind about Pittsburgh, it looks incredible. Well put together post too, I wish more posters would delve deeper into their cities than skyline shots and landmarks.


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

WOW! What a stunning city! Looks like a place i may have to visit! Can't say there are many if not any cities in England like this.


----------



## pjm1970 (May 16, 2006)

What an underrated city. I was quite amazed at how similar the architecture there is compared to here in St. Louis.


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

What a amazing city, such lovely buildings, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice tour kay:


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Incredible town!!! What a beauty!!... Really i like it a lot... I hope some day to visit that place...
My best friend lived there for a year and he told me that it´s a very nice place...
congratulations about the pics!


----------



## One B (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful pictures. Pittsburgh looks fantastic!


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

*random pitt pic*

hope you dont mind if i post a few...

far:









inside the cathedral of learning:


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, what a beautiful downtown. Except the power lines really need to go.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> Wow, what a beautiful downtown. Except the power lines really need to go.


I don't want to get into this tired discussion again... but I actually have warmed up to overhead powerlines, as I feel that they create a sense of "urban enclosure and intimacy"... as evidenced in my Polish Hill photos... it just wouldn't feel the same without them. In a more practical sense, financially-strapped Northern cities like Pittsburgh have much more pressing issues than wasting money and digging up the city to bury powerlines underground. Cities like Pittsburgh developed long before there was even such thing as "power" let alone underground utilities, but that's a curse I'll live with. 


Thanks for picking out the powerlines instead of the million other things depicted in my photos.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Evergrey said:


> Thanks for picking out the powerlines instead of the million other things depicted in my photos.


I don't know what the big deal is. I just think that the power lines bring down the beauty of an already beautiful downtown. And your photos are something else. Is that what you wanted to hear?


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

its almost a cliche but Pittsburgh is THE little underestimated gem of the U.S.


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

"Wow". That's the first word that comes to mind. You've made the best pittsburgh thread ever! I always love seeing photos of this city. I think it's one of the most beautiful... 

I hope to visit there one day. It looks so friggin nice! Oh, and I love the new stadium. I saw it the other day on TV when I was watching the home run derby... I first noticed the amazing view. Unbelievable. I think I could live there.


----------



## wheelingman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am glad so many people are showing love for Pittsburgh. It sure is a great city and I am blessed to live only 1 hour away.


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

any update? it's been 9 years.


----------

